# Désinstaller proprement ShapeShifter



## alexh (17 Janvier 2004)

Quelqu'un sait comment faire ?

J'adore l'appli, mais j'aimerais faire des mesures parce que j'ai le sentiment que ça ralentit mon système ....


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2004)

Comme pour toutes les applications d'Unsanity, tu lances l'installateur de ShapeShifter et au premier écran, tu clique sur le bouton "Uninstall" en bas à gauche.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Janvier 2004)

d'ailleurs, personne ne sait si il y a 1 crack pour le garder, ShapeShifter ? et avant cela, où peut-on le télécharger ? Combien de temps peut-on le garder légalement ?


----------



## McBuffy (17 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, personne ne sait si il y a 1 crack pour le garder, ShapeShifter ?



Un truc qui marche vraiment bien, sur cette page en cliquant sur "purchase" tu mets le numéro de ta carte bleue.


----------



## mtra (19 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, personne ne sait si il y a 1 crack pour le garder, ShapeShifter ?



Ce genre de mauvais esprit n'est pas toléré sur ce forum.


----------



## amcbrose (11 Juin 2008)

Salut, 

Mon tout nouveau Mac Intel Leopard n'apprécie pas du tout les programmes de unsanity.com qui produite ShapeShifter.
J'ai du tous les jeter, car aucun ne fonctionnait.
Hélas, la petite icône de ShapeShifter reste sur mon Préférence Système. Et je n'arrive pas à la retirer.
Qu'est-ce que je peux faire?

Bien à vous.




alexh a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait comment faire ?
> 
> J'adore l'appli, mais j'aimerais faire des mesures parce que j'ai le sentiment que ça ralentit mon système ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2008)

C'est normal, Unsanity tarde a mettre à jour ces programmes à chaque mise à jour majeure de la pomme. Pour Léopard, c'est particulièrement long, je te l'accorde. As-tu suivi le conseil de Dark Templar ? Normalement, cela doit retirer cette icône. Essayes et tiens nous informé.


----------



## amcbrose (12 Juin 2008)

Oui, bien sûr. C'est même par ça que j'ai commencé. J'ai fait "uninstall" et il reste la petite fenêtre... :rose:






tumb a dit:


> C'est normal, Unsanity tarde a mettre à jour ces programmes à chaque mise à jour majeure de la pomme. Pour Léopard, c'est particulièrement long, je te l'accorde. As-tu suivi le conseil de Dark Templar ? Normalement, cela doit retirer cette icône. Essayes et tiens nous informé.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

amcbrose a dit:


> Oui, bien sûr. C'est même par ça que j'ai commencé. J'ai fait "uninstall" et il reste la petite fenêtre... :rose:



il y a le module Application Enhancers (APE) qui pilote toutes les Haxies d'Unsanity. 
sans lui, Shapeshifter ne peut pas fonctionner.

*vérifier* si ces fichiers sont dans les différentes Libraries:
System/Library/SystemConfiguration/ApplicationEnhancer.bundle 
Library/Preference Panes/Application Enhancer.prefpane
Library/Preferences/com.unsanity.ape.plist
Library/Frameworks/Application Enhancer.framework


----------



## amcbrose (14 Juin 2008)

Salut, 

J'ai fait mot pour mot ce que tu m'as conseillé. J'ai été dans ces dossiers et sous dossiers, et j'ai mis à la corbeille ce que du me dis de jeter. Catastrophe. iMac a été bloqué à mort pendant des heures.  Plus rien n'y faisait, même le redémarrage en mode "sans erreur" n'aidait pas.:rose:
Finalement, j'ai du forcer la réinstallation du Mac OS X,5.

Maintenant que ça refonctionne, je préfère sagement tout remettre à sa place...

Bref, ShapeShifter est toujours là... 






LHO a dit:


> il y a le module Application Enhancers (APE) qui pilote toutes les Haxies d'Unsanity.
> sans lui, Shapeshifter ne peut pas fonctionner.
> 
> *vérifier* si ces fichiers sont dans les différentes Libraries:
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a le module Application Enhancers (APE) qui pilote toutes les Haxies d'Unsanity.
> sans lui, Shapeshifter ne peut pas fonctionner.
> 
> *vérifier* si ces fichiers sont dans les différentes Libraries:
> ...





amcbrose a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai fait mot pour mot ce que tu m'as conseillé. J'ai été dans ces dossiers et sous dossiers, et j'ai mis à la corbeille ce que du me dis de jeter. Catastrophe. iMac a été bloqué à mort pendant des heures.  Plus rien n'y faisait, même le redémarrage en mode "sans erreur" n'aidait pas.:rose:
> Finalement, j'ai du forcer la réinstallation du Mac OS X,5.
> ...


 
j'ai dis* vérifier* pas *jeter*...    

*******
APE a un _uninstaller _propre.

*******


amcbrose a dit:


> Hélas, la petite icône de ShapeShifter reste sur mon Préférence Système. Et je n'arrive pas à la retirer.
> Qu'est-ce que je peux faire?



*ctrl-clic* ou clic-droit sur l'icône de ShapeShifter dans la fenêtre de System Preferences
pour voir s'il n'y a pas un menu style "_remove "this" Preference Pane_" ?


----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Septembre 2008)

j'ai le même "souci" : l'icône ne veut pas partir.

Oui, il y a un petit menu "supprimer l'icone patati patata" mais en cliquant dessus, message d'erreur qui dit que la suppression a échoué.

Ceci dit, c'est pas la mort, une tite icône dans une fenêtre...


----------



## bobouel (1 Décembre 2008)

Oui moi aussi j'ai le même problème ....

Personne n'a une idé de comment enlever ces deux petites icones ("Application Enhancer" et  "Shapeshifter" ??


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2008)

bobouel a dit:


> Oui moi aussi j'ai le même problème ....
> 
> Personne n'a une idé de comment enlever ces deux petites icones ("Application Enhancer" et  "Shapeshifter" ??


Regarde dans Ordi/Bibliothèque/PreferencesPanes


----------



## bobouel (2 Décembre 2008)

Yes Merci sa a marché !

Merci


----------

